# Does crinone gel delay a period after ET?



## janeybabe (Mar 4, 2003)

Hi Everyone,


I had my ET 21st December and will be (fingers crossed) going to have my test at hospital tomorrow.  All the way through this 2ww I have had period type pains but so far no period.  Im reluctant to get my hopes up too high as Im wondering if taking Crinone Gel can delay a period.  Has anyone taken Crinone and had a delayed period?


Wishing everyone else that is also on their 2ww the very very best of luck.  I know how anxious and stressful these 2 weeks are, just hope for a wonderful 2013 for us all.


Thanks,


Jane x


----------



## unicorn4176 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,

Just like kz_cuddles says, crinone made my cycles a little longer. I have had delayed periods twice during two of my IVFs. Raised my hopes but went on to a BFN. Since my AF occurs like cloclwork, I could see the spotting along with the gel excess. 

Hope this helps!
Unicorn


----------

